# LOL.... Bad clip job!



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Poor Miss Penny was the first to undergo the first clip by me!
















Awful....but at least she's cooler and I'm not used to seeing " skinny" kids, my little cross kids are always much rounder! Sorta shocked me to see just how lean and long she truly is. Fecals have been clear, she's getting 1 cup of 18% 1x a day, free range browse and hay in the morning so she has plenty to eat :?

Binkey was next up.... a butcher job for sure but I just LOVE seeing those big milk veins!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I love it....I hope I do a little better for the fair this year. They look like good girls....I dont think the one is too skinny


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I love Penny - such a long neck and long bodied!!!


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Okay, so maybe my clip jobs weren't so bad  lol! I'm kidding.
I don't think Penny is twiggy either.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Shell....yours are SOOOO MUCH better looking!! I think that it's extremely exaggerated with black goats because once the hair is just a bit too"scalped" you can really see the clipper tracks!

Penny is definately a very dairy looking doeling... never had a PB nigi baby before so it just surprised me to see her lean body compared to my round little pygmy cross kids. She'll be a year old mid July and is already as tall as my 2 year olds! Can't wait to see if her daddy gave her what he gave her older sister!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Liz......my Murphy(Nigi) is built like your Penny and I am always worried that he is too skinny compared o my pygmy mixes that have the barrel look......I have finally come to realize it is just his build.....he is clear of worms and eats just as well as the other guys........Oh, and about the clip jobs.....I am looking to buy some shears and I'm sure mine well look way worse than yours when I'm done, you should see my poor pups after I clip them....lol!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

It's a good thing that goats are not self-conscious--LOL! 

Penny looks like a normal, healthy dairy goat to me


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

supper dairy goat you have there in Penny. Very nice girl. Black goats always look terrible in the first week of clipping. Once it grows out a bit they look much better


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

At least you used electric clippers. My hubby and I just did our wool sheep Baa Baa this weekend with hand shears. Took two of us 45 minutes but at least he's cooler. :laugh: 

Gina


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Look on the bright side ...it will grow back.. :wink: .....it isn't the worse clip job ....I have ever seen....so don't feel to bad .. :wink: :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks!! It will be a few days but I'm gonna tackle my boys too.... maybe even try and fix the awful job with Bink and Penny.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome.... :wink: :thumb:


----------

